# If a doe's uterus was ruptured in kidding...???



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

This is not one of my goats...

Someone local to me recently lost a doe. She thinks that it was due to possible uterine rupture after having to do heavy duty manipulation to deliver a large kid in a bad position.

How long does it generally take for a goat to die from a uterine rupture and what are signs that you could be dealing with this?


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I had this happen to a doe a few years ago when I had one kid with his head turned back and the other coming down on top of him. Something just suddenly felt weird when I was working on the doe and she cried loudly. I promptly took her to the vet, who delivered the kids cesarean. She said the uterus was so badly torn, she would need to be spayed in order to survive. I chose to have the vet put her down. What the vet told me is she would have died of a massive infection within the next day or two if the uterus wasn't removed.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

It can depend on the extent of the tear. While many smaller tears can take a couple days for the doe to die, a large tear can kill a doe in a very short time; often within a couple hours or less.

Sara


----------



## Thermopkt (Oct 25, 2007)

What would take a few weeks to kill a doe? My mom had one last year that took about a month to die. Mom said she wasn't right from kidding on and didn't milk well. Just slowly got more and more lethargic and not interested in eating.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Thermopkt said:


> What would take a few weeks to kill a doe? My mom had one last year that took about a month to die. Mom said she wasn't right from kidding on and didn't milk well. Just slowly got more and more lethargic and not interested in eating.


Sounds more like Hypocalcimia or Ketosis /milk fever


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The only one I have had didn't rip where she bleed immediatly into her uterus. I fed the kids, went back to tend to her and she was asleep...not, she was leaning up against the wall and was dead as a door nail. When I cut her open to see what had happened she had a belly full of blood and a rip in the side of her uterus. Weirdly her uterus was also very thin in that section.

They can rip a uterine vessel and die while you watch, they can get infections in the uterus which can take weeks to kill them with no rise in temperature.

A rip in the cervic can be repaired, it is highly unlikely you could save a doe with ripped uterus unless you were already performing a C section. The ones I know of and mine were dead before we really knew what had actually happened. I certainly would leave her future reproductive health a big question, since tears are not surgical cuts that heal well. Vicki


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

In this case it was 3 or 4 days later. They found her out in the pasture, dead. She also described that she just wasnt really herself, didnt really want to eat, etc, so I wondered if it wasnt really hypocalcemia rather than a uterine rupture.


----------

